# Whats up with that?



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Whats up with players like - 

Rita Williams - an all-star two years ago and was just traded for a 3rd round draft pick

Kate Starbird - an all-star in the ABL and accomplished nothing in the WNBA

MIchelle Marciniak - see Kate Starbird

Tonya Edwards - See Michelle Marciniak

Whats up with that?

STUart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Strange things are happening still. Don't quite know what to make of it!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

A few other players I have questions about:

*Kara Wolters:* An ABL all-star, at best a backup center in the WNBA. 

*Tari Phillips* was an ABL all-star, then in the WNBA she was rotting on the bench in Orlando three years ago and now she is a superstar!

*Tracy Reid* - Inaugural WNBA ROY and now? where is she?

*Brandy Reed* - I know what happened to her, but why Brandy? Why would you sabotage your own career?

*Sholanda Enis* - Can't get off the bench with the Sting yet showed great promise as ABL ROY.

More questions...

Stuart


----------



## Fluff (May 16, 2003)

Speaking of Tari, what about other former Orlando players who left the Miracle bench to became serious starters for other teams - Tari, Sheri Sam, & Elaine Powell.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

What about Nikki McCray? Wasn't she one of the "promoted" players in the WNBA? I always like her (pretty looking). I thought that Chamique and Nikki made a great 1-2 punch at Washington no? Why was she traded to a lottory team?


----------

